# kindle question off topic



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Bronwen want a kindle or similar what should I look out for seemingly theres a better one in the usa but it's not out in uk yet.Are they all the same kindles I mean or do they come with different spec? what'sthe best uk deal available?Please Alistair


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I would do an iPad with the free Kindle reader, but that's just me!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

please say why and what's the cost difference? I am clueless


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Alistair,
I can't speak for the prices in the UK, but the lowest cost IPad 2 ies around $700 US. The lowest cost for a kindle is $120 US. 
The IPad requires an extra cell phone fee at the price mentioned. The IPad 2 can be used for a reader, as mentioned, but can also become useful in myriad of ways that you won't know until you start using it. If you can find a used IPad 1 and you have a wifi connection you could use it the same as the 2, with out the cell phone charge.
The Kindle is nice because of the low cost, the screen that you can read anywhere. You can only purchase books through Amazon for it. It's a one trick pony, but it does that trick well.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

iPad will be $400-$500 more (excuse the US prices). It is a more general purpose device. You can browse the web on them and use lots of applications. There are thousands of applications available. I have one in the house and it is a great device. One of the types applications you can get is an eReader application. This means you can buy and download books and read them in the same manner as you can on a dedicated eReader such as kindle. The iPad has a color screen, and with interactive books and applications are great items for gradchildren. Also, you are not tied to a single book seller, you can get applications from the major book sellers such as barnes and noble or apple. The down sides to an iPad are cost, battery life compared to a kindle, and readability in the sunlight. Also, there are a number of tablets available other than iPad. The iPad is the most popular.

Kindle is a dedicated eReader. In the US they sell 3 basic models and have lower cost options for two of them if you want to put with advertisements. They also have two types of connectivity options available. Kindles have a paper like screen, and currently does not support color. It uses buttons for navigation and to interact with the device, compared to the touch screen on the iPad. Advantages of a kindle is simplicity, battery life, readability in sunlight and cost. I have a kindle as well as the iPad and have purchased one for my mom and my daughter. In addition, my mom and step dad just purchased a second Kindle, so they both have one.

I was going to go into more details but think it is simplist to give you the answer to your question to which one I would buy. I am not sure if it is available in the UK. I would assume it is.

The $189
Kindle 3G, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 3G Works Globally, Graphite, 6" Display with New E Ink Pearl Technology

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reading-Display-Generation/dp/B003FSUDM4/ref=sa_menu_kdp33

Also, if your looking for this primarily as something to read to your grandkids with I would recommend looking at the Nook color. It sits between the iPad and the Kindle. (I own one of these as well)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Check out the color nook by Barnes & Noble.

We just bought one for Barb & she loves it. It costs more than the Kindle.

I don't know if you can buy from QVC in the UK, but here's a demo.
We now have four of them in our family. My Granddaughters husband is a computer nerd, & he thinks it's the best.


----------



## TexPenn (Apr 21, 2008)

I hear they are giving them away for free in london! Go getcha one.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also if you get a kindle, I would recommend you get a lighted case. You cannot read a kindle in the dark (you can with an iPad)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003DZ166G/ref=s9_al_bw_g400_ir05?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=0GKD6B9F30SGSNQ4J5CA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1271693242&pf_rd_i=1268192011


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

If all you want to do is read well then the kindle I suppose would be the best option, but as the others pointed out, with an iPad you can do soooo much ore. I have a kindle an iPad and an iPad 2. I never pick up my kindle anymore. I read on my iPad 2. I have all the book apps which are free which allows me to browse several book stores to purchase my reading material. I have magazine subscriptions on my iPad also. I realize however that the price difference is quite a bit. The kindle is $129.00 and the iPad you can purchase for either $499.00 or $639.00. However the difference between the 2 is really like comparing a piece of pine to a piece of ebony.
The kindle and the iPad are both great products. I know of no others in comparison. I also would like to point out that 2 of my sons also own kindles and iPads and they still read on their kindles. As far as quality goes, you can't beat either product!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would add kind of a decision tree

Reading novels and only want a reader - Kindle hands down. Light weight, easy to carry in a purse, battery life advantages. Also great if your traveling. Any kind of extended plane trip and a active display device such as an iPad's batteries would run out. Kindle's last for weeks.

Want to read magazines, childrens books, books that have lots of pictures and reading mainly at home. iPad or Nook color. I use my Kindle pretty much every day.

I have all 3 devices and find that I browse the web on and use applications on the iPad and mainly read on the Kindle. I do not use the Nook Color much these days…


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Everybody gave the pros and cons of the devices, so I won't add to that other than to say that you are more likely to actually be carrying the iPad with you because it is a general purpose device. For that reason, I often find myself with opportunities to read that I can take advantage of. With something like a Kindle, you pretty much have to decide, in advance of the opportunity, so that you can bring it with you.

In a lot of ways, the iPad replaces an actual laptop, so it's very likely to travel with you.

I'm usually not one to recommend high priced toys when something that does the job is also available, but in this case, something like an iPad is a very powerful "toy"...and when your wife isn't using it, you can be on LJs. 

This post is being done on a iPad2 right now!

BTW, I read books on my iPad only out of convenience. If I had my choice, I'd choose the real thing…actual books!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Ah, you can make the font huge if you need….. Sorry you had a bad experience…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

CR1… you got one of what?

Kindle or iPad? LOL


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to agree with Cosmicsniper. My daughter bought an Ipad last week & it does MUCH more than a Kindle. It was easy to set up & now she takes it traveling instead of a laptop. She loves it. Now she uses the laptop to easily load the Ipad. The Ipad was $450 including "Uncle Sam's" share.

I'd like to buy one too, If I didn't have all my money tied up in this darn*WOODWORKING* equipment!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Question!*

*Is there a monthly fee when using the ipad?

There's no charge with the nook.*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

There is no monthy fee with an iPad unless you get a version (3G) that works like a cell phone for data connectivity. With this kind of feature you can surf the web pretty much anywhere there is cell phone coverage.

See the info about 3G at the bottom of this page

http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe I should look more into the ipad but bron just wants it for reading in bed.LOL anyway an ipad which my son has would offer here things maybe she would bnever use but as said I'll check it out. The nook is as far as I am aware not available yet in the uk so that's out of the question. thanks so far guys.Do you have to buy kindle stuff from amazon or is there a kmonthly charge is the ipad free when reading books etc ??? Alistair


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

No monthy charges for the Kindle…..


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

We have a Nook and 2 iPads. There is no fee to tap into the net with the iPad UNLESS you also get the phone service. I download books in my home or where there is WiFi. The new iPad 2 has a camera in it… I don't need a camera in my iPad or my phone… I have a camera (or 2!). When the iPad 2 came out, we got a second iPad 1 for $400. They just do so much more than the Nook.
My .02
Ellen


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with Dick and Barb, we have the Nook Color and like it very much we got ours about 3 months ago at a cost of $249.00 US

Chuck


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

One more suggestion. Look at what is available for the kind of reading you are going to do. My wife has a kindle and a nook. She gave me the kindle because she likes the color in the nook. (She reads to the grandkids a lot). I found the woodworking books for the kindle are few and far between. I'm thinking of re-selling the kindle. If you were to read "regular" reading (novels, stories, etc) then the kindle is great. The only reason I may keep the kindle is technology (Microsoft) books are available for it. So research what you plan to read, and see what has the better selection.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

No advice, but just to tell you I had one here for two years without using this, now after LJ fellows woke me up, I can see it is quite brilliant.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

We own both the Ipad and 2 Kindles and we had the Nook but took it back and got the Kindle for the wife which she loves. If all you want to do is read in bed then don't go with the Ipad. The Ipad is a lot heavier and after a bit of reading it becomes uncomfortable. The kindle is a very good choice, it holds a charge longer and can be recharged via a PC or wall outlet and weighs a lot less. If you own an Apple computer you can charge the Ipad otherwise you have to charge via a wall outlet, the USB slot on the PC doesn't provide enough voltage to charge the Ipad.

Before I bought the Kindle I did a lot of research and one of the things that all the other Ebook sellers such as the Nook said you can't read Ebooks from the libraries which is totally false. There is a computer program called CALIBRE that you can download library books through and it will convert it to the Kindle and it's very easy to use.

There are thousands of free books on Amazon and other websites and even more books that are $5.00 U.S. or less. Any Ebook out there can be converted to the kindle including wood working books by using the Calibre software also the program is free.

Keep in mind that all the Color Ereaders including the Ipad will drain the batteries much faster. The charge on my Kindle lasts about 30 to 60 days. When reading in direct sunlight the color readers will have a lot of glare where the Kindle is very clear in sunlight. For reading in the dark I have a very small LED light that slides into the case and has great illumination without disturbing others. Also there is more eye strain with the color readers.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## RonWoods (Aug 4, 2011)

Why not just get the kindle app if you already have an Ipad? I think that will safe you a lot of money and you virtually get the same stuff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

My wife has a Kindle and really loves it. The reason she got it was so that when she accompanied me on my hospital visits and treatments, she could read a book while waiting. She keeps it in her purse all the time, there is no dragging the laptop everywhere.


----------

